# New Smoker Attachment for Mes Smokers



## brickguy221 (Aug 3, 2016)

BASS PRO Shops has an attachment for MES Smokers similar to a mail box that will provide 6 hrs of smoke on the MES Smokers.  My Son in CA is there right now looking at one. He sent me a picture of it, but I don't know how to get it off my phone and onto this site. I* believe it is built by Masterbuilot and cost is $69.99.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2016)

If you are talking the Cold Smoke box. It can be piped or attached directly. I don't have one but folks seem to like them...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-attachment-burns-chips-too-fast#post_1572888

Borrowed from Goggle Images...


----------



## brickguy221 (Aug 3, 2016)

The one my Son is looking at attaches directly to the 40" MES where the Chip Loader is. There is no piping like you show in your picture. Wish I could send a picture here.


----------



## brickguy221 (Aug 3, 2016)

Brickguy221 said:


> The one my Son is looking at attaches directly to the 40" MES where the Chip Loader is. There is no piping like you show in your picture. Wish I could send a picture here.


The sign with it s says ... "For use with Masterbuilt Digital Electric Smokers" and as said, it attaches up tight against the smoker where the Chip Loader is. It is available at Bass Pro Shops at Tracy, CA and probably most other shops also or it probably will be if not yet.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2016)

Probably the same as that unit can be attached directly or piped in...JJ

From Goggle...


----------



## brickguy221 (Aug 3, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Probably the same as that unit can be attached directly or piped in...JJ
> 
> From Goggle...


That is the one he saw. Says it will smoke wood chips for up to 6 hrs.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 3, 2016)

For cold smoking, I like the setup as shown by Chef Jimmy J  with the pipe seperating the two.  Helps cool down the smoke the generator produces before the smoke enters the chamber of the smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2016)

For cold or low temp smoking as in sausages the pipe keeps the smoke clean.

I have even a longer pipe on mine.

I'm cold smoking bacon in this photo.













5-11-16 17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 4, 2016






Al


----------



## daricksta (Aug 4, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> For cold or low temp smoking as in sausages the pipe keeps the smoke clean.
> 
> I have even a longer pipe on mine.
> 
> ...


Mmmmm, bacon...


----------

